# Issue with Youtube (not TV) on Stream 4k



## Y2Bogus (Dec 23, 2005)

It was suggested I Cross posted here for more visibility

This problem popped up for me a few months ago, but I saw that people were having a similar issue with YoutubeTV, which I figured was related to my issue. But since then, Tivo has released an update that fixes the YouTubeTV issue, but my YouTube issue persists.

When I try to start a video on YouTube (not TV), whether it's clicking a video from the home screen or searching for one. the video will freeze after a couple of frames, and the little loading circle will pop up. This will persist indefinitely.

I tried clearing cache, and data, without any improvement.

I try deleting the app updates and that seems to restore functionality. But shortly after it updates itself, the issue comes right back.

I also factory reset the device, and that seemed to solve the issue for a few days, but then it came up again.

Anyone else experiencing issues?

I should note that my home internet is fine, and other devices including Fire TV Sticks, a Shield, and a Chromecast with Google TV all play YouTube without issue. Likewise every other app I try on my Stream 4K plays flawlessly as well.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I don’t know why anyone uses the official app on Android tv. I use SmartTubeNext, no commercials, skip sponsor section, customize boot to section, etc..


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you using button mapper? There is a bug when using that app that causes YouTube to freeze.


----------



## Y2Bogus (Dec 23, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Are you using button mapper? There is a bug when using that app that causes YouTube to freeze.


Wow, that seems to have done it. For the time being at least. Is this documented or discussed anywhere?


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

rainwater said:


> Are you using button mapper? There is a bug when using that app that causes YouTube to freeze.


Do we know of this is a Button Mapper bug or TiVo firmware?


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

I think this proves some people (probably much older) do not know how to properly factory reset the device.


----------



## Y2Bogus (Dec 23, 2005)

Foogie said:


> I think this proves some people (probably much older) do not know how to properly factory reset the device.


Is there a different way than going to the option to "Factory Reset" the device?


----------

